# Water bottle



## Emma_angeline (Sep 24, 2017)

I just adopted a hedgehog and his previous owner gave him his water in a bowl. I want to switch to a water bottle because it's not as easy to spill or for him to get his bedding in there. Will he instinctively know to use the water bottle? Or will he need to be taught?


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

He will instinctively know, but I recommend a water bowl. The water bottle can cut a hedgie's tongue. It's not really safe for them. If you're going with a water bowl, I recommend a 1" ceramic bowl, so it doesn't easily tip over.


----------



## GingerSnap2020 (Aug 9, 2017)

I?m fairly new to the whole hedgehog owner thing but so far I haven?t had any problems with her tipping over her water. I use a cyramic bowl and it seems to do just fine. I?m the only one that has tipped it over whoops


----------

